# Hand to hand combat knife shocker!



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure how these things are legal as they're closer to flick knives than spring-assisted but having ordered a couple a month ago, they appear if deployed at both ends, one of those self-defense weapons your enemy would be begging to take a full punch rather than you missing and carving them a new 6-inch mouth!

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/...et-knife-gets-60-reduction-to-under-9-shipped


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not practical really.put that money into a nice kukuri and have a bladesmith sharpen the back edge.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Magus said:


> Not practical really.put that money into a nice kukuri and have a bladesmith sharpen the back edge.


I'm thinking one fully-deployed in each hand... which would probably be like having a lightsaber, self-dismemberment within 20 seconds.

Seriously though, they are pretty weighty and sturdy with good blade quality. For a trained knife user there are undoubtedly better options but for an unintimidating man or woman, they'd be a scare. My wife is as threatening as Scooby Doo but I wouldn't want to tackle her waving that thing about.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

At less than $9 they couldn't be very well made.
Looks like a waste of time and money.
Like Magus said buy a Kukuri or a Kabar.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

backlash said:


> At less than $9 they couldn't be very well made.
> Looks like a waste of time and money.
> Like Magus said buy a Kukuri or a Kabar.


Oh, I agree. Much much better survival knives. I was thinking as a scare tactic knife. Urban survival is more front lobe psychology survival than having a knife to practically use as part of a long term strategy. Impasse fear to avoid a conflict is sometimes better than trusting you're a better hand-to-hand fighter than your nemesis.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That thing looks absolutely worthless except on a mantle or showcase. It would probably break if you hit a large bone. An Arkansas Toothpick would be a better option. You have to remember that you may not have soft tissue to hit as a target and you need a knife that will penetrate. Hollywood knife fights are just that, Hollywood. Most fights end from loss of blood from one of the combatants that leaves an opening for a final strike.

If you were up against someone that knew what they were doing and somehow struck your arm, they could cause you to stab yourself. Sorry but Batman was made up. You want to have something that is not going to break between ribs. The human body can take a lot of punishment and with that knife you will probably just piss them off.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Intimidation is for goofs (IMHO) First they should know about you even being armed in any way is when they start to bleed. Not to mention but in the world WITH law intimidation with a weapon is a crime as well. YOu don't have to run around in a pink tutu and look like a easy pick. But runing around full of false bravado will get you killed faster than blending in and staying alert. Better off getting a good knife learning how to use it and keep it in easy reach out of sight. preferably on the oposite side from your CCW. Like the old saw "Walk softly and carry a big stick"


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Intimidation is for goofs (IMHO) First they should know about you even being armed in any way is when they start to bleed. Not to mention but in the world WITH law intimidation with a weapon is a crime as well. YOu don't have to run around in a pink tutu and look like a easy pick. But runing around full of false bravado will get you killed faster than blending in and staying alert. Better off getting a good knife learning how to use it and keep it in easy reach out of sight. preferably on the oposite side from your CCW. Like the old saw "Walk softly and carry a big stick"


I couldn't agree more.

'The nail that sticks out furthest gets hit first.'

The best path to longevity post-SHTF is to never be seen unless you intend to be.

A few simple rules l follow:

*Your knife should be capable of butchering meat for food.
*It should be durable enough to 'hammer/chop' with. (This is where a heavy stick is used to drive your blade through tough materials like wood, bone, and ice).
*You should have a honing stone or sharpener with your knife at all times (a dull blade is worthless and dangerous to use).
*Know how to camoflage yourself and use cover and concealment, so you avoid needing to use your knife for self-defense altogether.
*Do "Bring a gun to a knife fight" when possible, as there is no such thing as a 'fair fight'.

Just a few things to think about...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I know there's a lot of people who are really good with knifes and like that... that's cool and all but I figure if I'm in a knife fight, I've done a series of things wrong and I'm probably about to pay for it. 

I know some defensive stuff, but I figure anything inside of pistol range is giving the zombies more of a fighting chance than I like, and ideally they should remain well outside of that! 

I'd really like to take some Silat classes, but just like everything else, it's a lot of time, and guru's are few and far between, although there are some here!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Didn't I see one of these on Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Holy snoopers Batman, a record 26 trackers on that website!

While I have to say that looks pretty cool minus the Batman dealie, it has to be a piece of crap. I'd rather have a baseball bat.

And I look pretty damn tough in a pink tutu.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 'The nail that sticks out furthest gets hit first.'
> 
> ...


Great advice, thank you.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I'd go with a Kabar the way I see it it's like with a gun never pull it unless you have to use it. If I have to use it I want function not gimmick. I'm not some super knife fighter but I've seen one and it's not pretty and it's not a movie.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you are gonna knife fight carry FAK cuz you can pretty well plan on getting cut yourself. Be ready for it and Don't quit, first (and last) mistake is giving up when you see your own blood.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> If you are gonna knife fight carry FAK cuz you can pretty well plan on getting cut yourself. Be ready for it and Don't quit, first (and last) mistake is giving up when you see your own blood.


Yeah taste it instead...hows that for intimidation factor? Lmao just kidding


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Tasting my own blood in a fight seriously pisses me off! While that might be an advantage in hand to hand w an unskilled opponent, its best to avoid confrontation in the first place. If its unavoidable and some idiot is coming for you with a blade, shoot him.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

alwaysready said:


> I'd go with a Kabar the way I see it it's like with a gun never pull it unless you have to use it. If I have to use it I want function not gimmick. I'm not some super knife fighter but I've seen one and it's not pretty and it's not a movie.


 Totally agree on the Kabar. The Kabar Tanto with a 7" blade is my choice for a fighting knife and it's strong and durable enough for other uses as well. Another excellent edged weapon for in close fighting is a well made Tomahawk.

I also totally agree that a firearm should be your first choice in any confrontation. If for whatever reason you are unable to use a firearm to defend yourself in a violent confrontation and you have to rely on an edged weapon, you had better know how to properly use that weapon for both defense and offense.

This ain't Hollywood, you ain't in a movie, you ain't Superman or Wonderwoman, so if you can't shoot em and you really don't know how to fight with a blade., then beat a hasty retreat.

I also totally agree that any cheap, flashy, cool looking knife is more than likely useless in a confrontation.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I could see one of these in my man cave as a cool toy.
That's about it.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's yet another opinion post... and of course, you know what opinions are like... never-the-less...

There's a reason these things are referred to as "Fantasy Knives". Look at the one used by Brian Thompson's character in the movie "Cobra".:
Cobra Knife: http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server3300/e08a1/products/2125/images/2173/Officially_Licensed_Cobra_Movie_Knife.1__19065.1333504790.1280.1280.jpg

When I look at that, I see something used by native Americans of the extreme North to separate blubber from skin, and then tenderize meat, but that's about it.

While just about any sharp object can be pressed into service for self-defense, I tend to think of a knife more as a tool than a weapon. I'm just too old and feeble to be considering a tussle with some able-bodied young buck with a blade. In a knife-fight, I still prefer something without an edge by Smith & Wesson or Ruger. My Ka-Bar or my good ol' Buck #119 will still be in their sheathes. (I find that they're best kept there while running!)
:crossfinger:


----------



## Nor777 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ive been looking for a back up/fighting style knife. I think I'm gonna go with a karambit. You might check them out. http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_store.html?ttl=Karambits&woDESCRIPTIONdatarq=karambit&


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Nor777 said:


> Ive been looking for a back up/fighting style knife. I think I'm gonna go with a karambit. You might check them out. http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_store.html?ttl=Karambits&woDESCRIPTIONdatarq=karambit&


Those rings look like a good way to break your fingers, that's about it.


----------



## Nor777 (Nov 8, 2011)

From the vids I've seen the single ring can be used like a single ring brass knuckle.I would stay away from the double ring ones.
Youtube up karambit techniques. Its a very good hand to hand fighting knife. 
That being said if someone was to pull a knife on me I wouldn't pull my knife to fight with him I would pull my Colt.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I think that most here would agree that unless its an ambush situation then most should keep the blade in the kydex.
Only if its a last resort for most should you pull a blade, some are comfortable with a good piece of steel but head the excellent advice "don't take a knife to a gun fight" but a good knife is always better than nothing.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

A knife is a good "get off me" tool for after you have already screwed up and found yourself underneath an attacker. For that reason I like to sheath them in locations that are easy to get to in that kind of instance. On the chest rigging of your lbe, in the front pockets, and even in a boot or on the ankle. That said a sub compact 9mm will say get off me pretty good too and does a better job if they are skilled at blocking your attempts to shove steel into em. I have always had a "thing" for blades but if it's life or death I'd prefer to have a good handgun handy. Way back in teh day when I worked as a municipal officer I usually carried several backups not because we had lots of problems but because if we did we were often the only guy on duty and backup would be at least 30 min away. I had my p-11 in a belly band high near my left arm pit (not uncomfortable at all over armor) a Naa 22 mag in my left front pocket a folder clipped in my right front and a gerber dagger in my left boot. and then of course my duty arm on a holster. Never used any of em  musta kept my head out where it belonged.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

re-examining the 21' rule

http://www.usadojo.com/articles/21-feet-valid.htm


----------



## Nor777 (Nov 8, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> re-examining the 21' rule
> 
> http://www.usadojo.com/articles/21-feet-valid.htm


 Good read. I'm gonna send this to a few friends.


----------



## Reighven (Dec 26, 2012)

Knife fight = fail. Worst case scenario, you get killed. Best case scenario, you get seriously injured. Ambush scenarios exempted. 99% of the time, a knife is a tool as opposed to a weapon. If you're looking for something to carry for self defense purposes (besides a gun), you might look into an ASP baton. They are compact, strong and hefty. Extended to 21 or 26 inches, and you gain superior reach and speed. ASPs are ridiculously fast and can deliver killing or disabling blows better than a blade. Just the act of deploying an ASP may deter an assailant from pressing his attack.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Waiting for someone to combine the asp with a hawk head or even figure out how to rig a blade up on em. I really don't see how a full length blade could ever be done in any way strong enough to make it useful but a variety of tip ends could be made to up their lethality. I think ASP is kinda resistant to that however since it is a tool built to snugly fit into a certain portion of the use of force continuum and adding potentially lethal gadgets (yes I know the asp is already potentially lethal) may cause them issues in court and they do have legal reps that make themselves available to go to court in support of oficers (not sure about civillians) who have had their training course and use their tool in the line of duty.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Reighven said:


> Knife fight = fail. Worst case scenario, you get killed. Best case scenario, you get seriously injured. Ambush scenarios exempted. 99% of the time, a knife is a tool as opposed to a weapon. If you're looking for something to carry for self defense purposes (besides a gun), you might look into an ASP baton. They are compact, strong and hefty. Extended to 21 or 26 inches, and you gain superior reach and speed. ASPs are ridiculously fast and can deliver killing or disabling blows better than a blade. Just the act of deploying an ASP may deter an assailant from pressing his attack.


Or a large stick!! Perhaps a fallen branch....I know!..a switch. Switches are very fast as well and sound very intimidating when deployed. If some hooligan pulls a blade on me when I have my trusty switch ill have nothing to fear! Worst case scenario ill give the ruffian a good lashing. A knife you say?? Nay for me it will always be my trusty switch.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Think AT&T....

Reach out and touch someone. The best way to stay unhurt is to make sure you are unreachable. Bullwhip, staff switches etc can keep an attacker at bay or defeat them. Even a good ole buggy whip is better than nothing. The knife can only cut you if it can touch you.


----------

